# 722 to PC (network) - questions



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, I have searched but maybe someone can point me to a thread or a web site to hel me understand the features of connecting my 722 DVR to my home network. I am a new Dish user. I have a 722 DVR that controls an HD Plasma and remotely controls a non-HD set. I have another non-HD set controlled by a 311 receiver.

Why would I want to connect my 722 DVR to it?
I have a home (wireless) network. I know how to connect it (since the 722 has built-in HomePlug) and thus I just need another HomePlug adapter to connect to my AT&T 2Wire router/modem. It sounds like I can record programming on my PC (but do I need some extra capture card?). I assume if i want to output the prigramming to a TV I need to connect the PC directly to it as well else watch it on my PC. Also the PC that I would want to use is connected to the home network by a wireless adapter (not Cat-5). Is that a factor (i suspect it is depending on what i want to do)?

A pointer to a FAQ, etc. would be helpful. I don't watch a lot of TV but I am sure there may be something useful I could do with it 

Thx!


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

The network adapter (ethernet or Homeplug) on the 622/722 receivers will not let you stream, or otherwise transfer, programming to your PC. Connecting the Dish receivers to the network allows you to use some additional features on the receiver. If I'm remembering correctly, those features include Dish on Demand.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The network is for input of material not output of material. Simply it will allow you to access HD-VOD. It also allows VIP receivers to have access with the other VIP units in your house. You can't access the material on the VIP with a PC. The only way that would be possible would be to have s/w that mimic a VIP. There is none like that available.


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> The network is for input of material not output of material. Simply it will allow you to access HD-VOD. It also allows VIP receivers to have access with the other VIP units in your house. You can't access the material on the VIP with a PC. The only way that would be possible would be to have s/w that mimic a VIP. There is none like that available.


Thx, Guess I need to read more about VOD (I assume that is Dish on Demand). Time Warner cable had video channels (mostly prior aired) on demand for free that was pretty cool -- but i accessed them via the receiver. Is this the same thing? And what exactly does 'access' mean? I can access them from the PC but does that mean i view them on the PC or can i also view them on my HD set?


----------



## teetiger (Jan 12, 2008)

I connect to my home network to avoid paying a fee for not having a land line connected to my 622. This is a great option for those of us who only use cell phones. This way I can still check my bill and other options you have when connected to a phone line.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

you can use DishOnline which has a horrid selection to say the least
and 24 hours rental? wth..

I'm hoping for web scheduling very soon but the news about D* getting it for all their DVR capable units (no network needed)
come on Charlie


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd be more optimistic if the dishonline.com schedule interface was much faster. Makes it very inconvenient at times.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

desmo907 said:


> I don't watch a lot of TV but I am sure there may be something useful I could do with it
> 
> Thx!


Nothing useful unless you _*can't*_ hook a phone line to your 722 in which case you can save $5 a month. You can struggle to download some old movies and be part of the beta testing for setting your DVR from work or somewhere.

It _*appears*_ that Echostar has plans for some method of streaming premium online programming, but that's the full statement as of now. In other words, that function is still vaporware.


----------



## j_dish (Jan 14, 2008)

whatchel1 said:


> The network is for input of material not output of material. Simply it will allow you to access HD-VOD. It also allows VIP receivers to have access with the other VIP units in your house. You can't access the material on the VIP with a PC. The only way that would be possible would be to have s/w that mimic a VIP. There is none like that available.


whatchel, do you have more info on how to setup the VIP receivers to see each others content? i have a VIP 722 and 622, both on my home network and would love to view the content from either receiver. Thanks


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can't do that. I think he was refering to DishCOMM which is a facility to share a phone line with another receiver. And that is done thru the powerline not the broadband connection. That's the extent of sharing between receivers without using an External HDD.


----------



## j_dish (Jan 14, 2008)

ChuckA,

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

j_dish said:


> whatchel, do you have more info on how to setup the VIP receivers to see each others content? i have a VIP 722 and 622, both on my home network and would love to view the content from either receiver. Thanks


No way to do it now !


----------

